# Gaggia Baby Class - Brewing problem just after start...



## CzJoseito (Mar 12, 2015)

Hi ,I need help please. Gaggia Baby Class,2 years old , descaled ,new solenoid . After replacing the solenoid coffee maker began to get angry . First morning coffee is impossible make it. Changing the sound from "normal" noisy to quieter, hot water/brew switch control - no light, clicking sound is heard then control switch light blinking . Then I have to leave steam to come out and then brewing system works perfectly throughout the day. At this moment steam come out not enough. Could anyone to help me please ? Thanks ..


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Hi - any chance of uploading a clip - struggling to understand the problem.


----------



## CzJoseito (Mar 12, 2015)

Ok I will try but tomorrow morning .Now working lovely again ..


----------



## CzJoseito (Mar 12, 2015)

Hello, so this is a video as I promised.


----------



## bennydee (Dec 24, 2014)

Can you backflush the baby?


----------

